# Rumor Stopper



## dixie (Dec 8, 2006)

kinda, I'm hearing way too much about the sale of our lease as a "done deal"  I hope this will slow that story down a little----------------------------------------------------Steve-FYI – I heard on the radio that the ARC has reversed its position and recommended rejection of ‘Village in the Forest’.  The December 19th commission meeting should be interesting!



Hope you all and your club members are having a good hunting season.  Merry Christmas


----------



## UGAalum13 (Dec 11, 2006)

Steve,

There was an article in the Metro section of the AJC about it last week.  I went online to look for that and happened across this article from Saturday.  I'd advise anyone that is interested to keep an eye on the paper.  This development has been in there quite a bit lately.

Bo Parker (The 912 guy)  


_State agency criticizes vote on Cherokee project
12,000-home plan draws mixed reviews

By CHRISTIAN BOONE
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 12/09/06

The back-and-forth battle over plans for a massive development in Cherokee County has taken a turn in the developer's favor.

The Georgia Department of Community Affairs said Thursday that the Atlanta Regional Commission's board overstepped its authority when it overruled an ARC subcommittee and voted against the project.

The ARC board voted Wednesday that plans for a 12,000-home mixed-use development on 4,000 acres in Cherokee County were not in the best interest of metro Atlanta. The board had concerns about traffic and the environment.

In a letter dated Thursday, however, the Department of Community Affairs said the ARC opinion that matters most is the one given by the ARC's Environmental and Land Use Committee. That committee said in November that the development was in the region's best interest.

The department's action seems to boost the chances of Stephen Macauley, a developer who would like to build a 12,000-home mixed-use project on 4,000 acres in Cherokee County.

Don Brooks, a partner with Macauley and team leader of the Cherokee project, said his firm was caught off guard by the board's reversal of the environmental committee.

"We already had lawyers looking into this, so we knew their decision wouldn't have any impact," he said. "Of course we assumed they'd vote favorably."

It was the latest in a string of confusing — and conflicting — opinions about the project.

First ARC planners frowned on Macauley's plans. Then the ARC's Environmental and Land Use Committee decided the project was in the state's best interest.

On Wednesday, the Cherokee County Planning Commission recommended that the Cherokee County Board of Commissioners deny the rezoning request that would pave the way for construction. The commissioners plan to consider that request Dec. 19.

Also Wednesday, the local elected officials and business and community leaders who make up the ARC's board voted 16-11 that the Macauley's project was not in the best interest of the state. They cited concern about traffic and the environment.

The developer has offered land for six schools and land worth about $1 million for public parks. In addition, he has offered a $750,000 firetruck and land for a fire station.

Mike Byrd, chairman of the Cherokee County Board of Commissioners, said the discussion at this week's ARC board meeting focused not so much on the Macauley project but on money for roads.

"This week's ARC vote was a vote against Cherokee getting accelerated road money to widen Highway 20," Byrd said.

Staff writer Aixa Pascual contributed to this article._


----------



## pnome (Dec 11, 2006)

One thing metro Atlanta _really_ needs is another 12,000 home subdivision.


----------



## UGAalum13 (Dec 11, 2006)

Woodswalker said:


> we have but two options: build "out" or build "up"
> 
> we can't come to terms, so guess what?   we do both.
> 
> with population increasing, as a part of the official growth policy in this state, we have to "put" the increase somewheres.



Exactly!  I work as a land planner, so I'm used to developers that are quite unpopular with many local folks.  The fact of the matter is, growth is immenent and thus, a neccessity, in the metro area.  I hate the fact that it may cause many of us, myself included (1st year member of Cobb's Legion), to lose our hunting grounds.  However, I understand that this is the price that you pay for living in the metro area.  It's kind of a catch 22 situation.  On the one side, you lose the privledge of quality hunting close to home (among other things), but on the other side, your property value may increase dramatically.  I can't tell you how many people that I've spoken with in the years that I've been in this business that tell me how rich they've become by being able to sell their land.  Some have actually purchased land in the neighborhood of $2000 per acre that they wind up selling 15-20 years down the road for upwards of $100,000 per acre.  It's unbelievable.

That being said, I hate the fact that we MAY lose our hunting club, but I understand and I'm not angry with anyone for it.


----------



## Sixes (Dec 11, 2006)

UGAalum13 said:


> Exactly!  I work as a land planner, so I'm used to developers that are quite unpopular with many local folks.  The fact of the matter is, growth is immenent and thus, a neccessity, in the metro area.  I hate the fact that it may cause many of us, myself included (1st year member of Cobb's Legion), to lose our hunting grounds.  However, I understand that this is the price that you pay for living in the metro area.  It's kind of a catch 22 situation.  On the one side, you lose the privledge of quality hunting close to home (among other things), but on the other side, your property value may increase dramatically.  I can't tell you how many people that I've spoken with in the years that I've been in this business that tell me how rich they've become by being able to sell their land.  Some have actually purchased land in the neighborhood of $2000 per acre that they wind up selling 15-20 years down the road for upwards of $100,000 per acre.  It's unbelievable.
> 
> That being said, I hate the fact that we MAY lose our hunting club, but I understand and I'm not angry with anyone for it.



The fact of the matter is that the metro area moved to us and not the other way around. The past commisioners and moveins from the last 15 years are what has caused the problem. They let the developers run wild starting in Towne Lake, then Bridgemill, and now this. Its TOO late to fight, the county was ruined 15 years ago. 

What is so great about property values going higher????

Unless I decide to sell out (and I can`t afford the skyrocketing prices to buy anywhere else), then the only thing escalating is my property TAXES!!!!!!!

Dixie, my apologies for getting off topic.


----------



## jeeptastic (Dec 12, 2006)

UGAalum13 said:


> Exactly!  I work as a land planner, so I'm used to developers that are quite unpopular with many local folks.  The fact of the matter is, growth is immenent and thus, a neccessity, in the metro area.  I hate the fact that it may cause many of us, myself included (1st year member of Cobb's Legion), to lose our hunting grounds.  However, I understand that this is the price that you pay for living in the metro area.  It's kind of a catch 22 situation.  On the one side, you lose the privledge of quality hunting close to home (among other things), but on the other side, your property value may increase dramatically.  I can't tell you how many people that I've spoken with in the years that I've been in this business that tell me how rich they've become by being able to sell their land.  Some have actually purchased land in the neighborhood of $2000 per acre that they wind up selling 15-20 years down the road for upwards of $100,000 per acre.  It's unbelievable.
> 
> That being said, I hate the fact that we MAY lose our hunting club, but I understand and I'm not angry with anyone for it.




Theres more to life than getting rich.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Dec 12, 2006)

I would think investing in land today to sell tomorrow for a profit is not any different than hoping your 401k does well with a up and down stock market?  Just my thoughts.


----------



## UGAalum13 (Dec 12, 2006)

It appears that I've ruffled a few feathers.  For that, I sincerely appologize.  Those were not my intentions at all.  All that I was trying to do was look at the issue from both sides.  I can clearly see the validity of both arguments.  I personally don't like to see this much development in what was once a rural area, but at this point in time, I'm not sure that there is much that anyone can do about it, other than to show up at zoning commission meetings and voice their opinions about it.

And for the record, I'm well aware that there is more to life than getting rich!  Believe me, I'd be doing something else if that was my mindset.


----------



## jeeptastic (Dec 12, 2006)

UGAalum13, no ruffled feathers here. (how could i get mad at a GA fan) i was just voicing my conservative 2 cents. i understand the concept of making money and buying and selling land. can't blame anyone for trying to have a better life. 

as for 4wheeling4life, he is always trying to ruffle someones feathers.


----------



## the HEED! (Dec 13, 2006)

UGAalum13 said:


> Exactly!  I work as a land planner, so I'm used to developers that are quite unpopular with many local folks.  The fact of the matter is, growth is immenent and thus, a neccessity, in the metro area.  I hate the fact that it may cause many of us, myself included (1st year member of Cobb's Legion), to lose our hunting grounds.  However, I understand that this is the price that you pay for living in the metro area.  It's kind of a catch 22 situation.  On the one side, you lose the privledge of quality hunting close to home (among other things), but on the other side, your property value may increase dramatically.  I can't tell you how many people that I've spoken with in the years that I've been in this business that tell me how rich they've become by being able to sell their land.  Some have actually purchased land in the neighborhood of $2000 per acre that they wind up selling 15-20 years down the road for upwards of $100,000 per acre.  It's unbelievable.
> 
> That being said, I hate the fact that we MAY lose our hunting club, but I understand and I'm not angry with anyone for it.





WHAT IS THE NATIVE AMERICAN QUOTE... I BELIEVE IT IS...


WHEN ALL THE RIVERS AND STREAMS ARE LOST AND ALL THE FORESTS HAVE BEEN CUT DOWN, MAN WILL FIND HE CANNOT LIVE ON MONEY ALONE


----------



## dixie (Dec 13, 2006)

just a little update, a guy was there yesterday changing the hearing date on the zoning signs from the 19th to the 27th of this month.


----------



## UGAalum13 (Dec 13, 2006)

the HEED! said:


> WHAT IS THE NATIVE AMERICAN QUOTE... I BELIEVE IT IS...
> 
> 
> WHEN ALL THE RIVERS AND STREAMS ARE LOST AND ALL THE FORESTS HAVE BEEN CUT DOWN, MAN WILL FIND HE CANNOT LIVE ON MONEY ALONE




Might want to read all of the posts before you make comments like this.

Thanks for the update Steve.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Dec 13, 2006)

My thoughts, wanted or not. 

We have for the most part a free market economy.  If someone out there is willing to come up with the money to buy this land then they are welcome to do so and to do with that land as they please as long as it's within the law.  This gentleman appears to want to build a gazillion houses and make a ton of money in the process.  It won't be easy for him, I'm sure it'll take a lot of hard work, and he'll be well rewarded financially.  Just think of everything he's done and for how long he's done it just to get in a position to do this kind of development.  

There's nothing out there that says someone else couldn't buy this land, keep it in it's present state, and start a hunting club.  There's nothing there to keep that from happening.  However, I doubt anyone would pay that kind of money and NOT develop the land.  

I hate to see y'all lose your hunting land.  Heck, I live an hour away and had been reading your website and was considering seeing if y'all had any openings next year.  Unfortunately, change is a part of life and things are never going to stay the same.  Growth and development are simply never going to stop.  

The solution . . .I win the lottery tomorrow, buy the land, and boys have we got one heck of a hunt club.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Dec 13, 2006)

Lol jeeptastic get off of my case lol. Myself and Jeeptastic know all to well about losing your hunting club. Much less in the middle of the season. I feel for ya guys. But like you said some one is going to have to come up with a chunk of change to buy it. Lol  and mcg dawg if I win the lottery I will be on a island in the gulf watching the iguanas play and drink a large frozen cocktail lol.  Good luck


----------



## MCG DAWG (Dec 13, 2006)

I've thought about what I would do with the kind of money you'd win if you hit the big lottery and honestly what would make me the happiest is my own piece of land in Georgia that I could live on, hunt a wide variety of creatures on, fish on, and most of all relax.  

Trust me, there'd be PLENTY of money left over for some trips where all the drinks come with umbrellas, the only beer is the local beer, and the water is clear!


----------

